

Incompatibilities Between  ISO C and ISO C++ - SlyShy
http://david.tribble.com/text/cdiffs.htm

======
mahmud
Tribble is an uber geek, marvel at his output:

<http://david.tribble.com/letters.html>

A classic USENETer, and an stickler for minute truths.

